# Keys you can't copy



## sli4

hi
im renting out a room in my apartment and I am worried of the guests being able to copy my keys. 

is it possible to make a normal key for a deadbolt or front door lock into a "do not duplicate" key? 
or is there any way to make a key that can not be copied or is the only way to change the locks to a mul-t-lock style lock?


----------



## MPR

There are high security keys and locks but I'm not sure that tenant housing warrants them. I used to manage five hundred or so apartments and we never really had any trouble with copied keys.

If you are interested, however, you might check the new keys that we had at the college. These are not only cut in the regular fashion, they also have a specific-shaped groove on the side. It takes a specialty locksmith shop to duplicate them and you usually need specific authorization to have it done.

Medeco KeyMark X4 and Mul-T-Lock are two companies that produce high-security locks and keys.


----------



## sobeit

maybe it is time consider investing in a digital lock and go keyless with guest codes.


----------



## sli4

Thanks for the replies. 
I looked into multi locks and it seems to change the lock would be pretty expensive. (Same with a digital lock). 
As a renter I'd rather not put that kind of money into an apartment door I do not own. 

Are there any options for my current regular keys/lock? Can a regular key be made into a non duplicate key?
Can a 'do not duplicate' key be cut to match my current key?

Thanks


----------



## SABL

You will probably have to go to a full service locksmith to have a copy made and then stamped with"Do Not Copy". Sometimes it works but many times the clerks at home improvement stores do not notice or will accept a simple explanation by the person wanting the copy that they own the building and it's OK. A reputable locksmith will not make a copy without documentation......most times it takes a company letter from the owner or building manager.


----------



## sli4

That's good to know. At least it will provide slightly additional safety


----------



## MPR

SABL said:


> many times the clerks at home improvement stores do not notice


I have never had anyone at a hardware store, etc. hesitate even a second when copying "Do not Copy" master keys. They make money by copying keys. The only way they _won't_ copy a key is if they _can't _copy a key.


----------



## SABL

I've seen many keys that are stamped that way.......I was a commercial carpenter for 20+ years and installed plenty of locksets. 

I have a slight advantage and own a LAB master pin kit.......I can re-key a lockset in a few minutes.....:grin:. When I built my house I installed keylocks on all bedroom doors. The kids had their own key that would open the front door and their bedroom but could not open their siblings bedroom doors.......I have a master that opens all doors. I also have the key cut and keyway memorized.......I can just go to my former employer's business and cut a new key. But......I carry two sets of keys at all times out of habit.


----------



## SABL

MPR said:


> I have never had anyone at a hardware store, etc. hesitate even a second when copying "Do not Copy" master keys. They make money by copying keys. The only way they _won't_ copy a key is if they _can't _copy a key.


Seen that happen many times......:nonono:. A professional locksmith will not copy a key that's been marked as such.

Some keys they will not be able to copy......if it is a controlled keyway. The blank keys are only available from the OEM.


----------



## sli4

Yea in this case, changing lock is not an option as I don't own the apartment. 
I have a deadbolt that takes a different key than the main door lock. So I would just give a key to the building front door and the knob lock on my apt. (Keeping the deadbolt just for my use as a safety.)

I just wanted to find an option to help make sure guests could not (zit make it more difficult to) copy the building front door or apt knob keys. (Without changing locks)


----------



## Basementgeek

Does your lease permit you to rent out a room?

BG


----------



## sli4

Yes 
But the land lord would not change to mul-t-lock type locks or be ok with me changing locks. Or really anything that would be a cost. 

So I'd be looking for an option to make the key a do not duplicate/copy key, somehow.


----------



## Confounded Also

> im renting out a room in my apartment
> As a renter
> as I don't own the apartment.



I'm confused. Are you the landlord, the tenant, or a tenant wanting to sub-lease?

If the latter, you could be running into all kinds of problems changing locks and whatever.


----------



## MPR

I think you are making more of the situation than it warrants. Also, check you lease as subletting a room in your apartment is usually forbidden. Most leases require all permanent tenants to be jointly and severally liable for the lease, which means that if one moves out then the other is responsible for paying the lease.


----------



## sli4

Correct I am a tenant. 
I do not want to change any locks. Just find an option to make a key for the current locks that will make it difficult or impossible(hard) to copy. This copy would go to a roommate or sub tenant


----------



## MPR

The only way that you can key an entryway in order to make it difficult to copy a key is to install a high-security lockset with special keys that are difficult to copy. Your landlord may not want you to do this, especially if he has the entryways mastered. Landlords must be able to enter their property. Also, he also may not want you to sublet. In fact, subletting without a landlord's permission can result in fines and/or eviction in most states.


----------



## sli4

Thank you for the reply. I understand the concerns about subletting. Any roommate situation I am speaking of has been discussed with the land lord and is 100% okay. 

The front door is indeed keyed so that several apartments can use keys to get into the building. And it uses a lock where I was provided a standard key that anyone can copy. 

Aside from changing the locks are there any options to making it less likely that someone could/would copy the key.


----------



## sobeit

the first thing I do when I rent is to make multiple keys. You can always find a keymaker who will ignore any do not duplicate notice. IMO, since you do not want to spend any money because you yourself is renting, you have no choice but to leave things as is. If you rent your room to someone that turns out to be untrustworthy, then the only real option is to get your locks rekey at your expense.


----------

